# My anxious golden..



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with him. Have you asked for input from a trainer who specializes more on the behavior side of things? I don't have good suggestions on what you can do above and beyond the things you're doing but I do know that the fear periods dogs go through could still be affecting your puppy at this age. Have you done any reading on this? Here is a good link: http://ice.ucdavis.edu/~robyn/Korina/BCIdeas/Criticalperiodsinpuppydevelopment.html 

Have you consulted with your vet and had a full blood work panel run? If not, I would make an appointment. If this were my dog and I'd worked as hard as it sounds like you have on training and behavior modification I think I would seriously consider talking to the vet about the possibility of anti-anxiety meds if this continues much longer. A low dose could really improve the quality of his life. I have seen first hand how much it can help both people and dogs to remove the razor sharpness of anxiety. If this isn't better in a few months, I hope you will consider looking into it.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you for your advice. 

My group clas trainer knows Jon since he was a puppy (did puppy class with her & moved on the group class). She has been so helpful & I learned to read Jon's body language more carefully so I can prevent or avoid his fear/anxiety. She told me if I try to calm him down after he is already anxious, it is already too late to overcome or hard to comfort him so prevention is very important. She recommended kennel club obedience class as it would help him focus work on me better and that would be must for his situation/anxiety. He has been doing great at his obedience class beside he acted like total crazy nut at first class. But I sometimes don't remember every single things how it was before that means I can't prevent or recognise what Jon remembers. My old brain is not so great to notice things moved or changed.. ?

He did full blood work test & Vet said nothing wrong. His check up is next week so I will ask some medication or some kind of calming method it could help him.

Thank you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My girl is a lot like Jon, anything 'out of place' is cause for worry, and even outright panic. There are a number of natural 'remedies' that I have tried with her, may be helpful in easing Jon's anxiety. Rescue Remedy is a natural calming solution, can be added to the drinking water, or put on a treat and given to the dog, it has a cumulative effect, so it may take a few days of regular dosing, to have a calming effect, DAP (dog appeasing pheromones) calming sprays or collars or plug in diffuser ie: Adaptil can work well for some dogs. Aromatherapy - lavender is said to have a calming effect on pets as well (have not tried it myself). 

What I came to realize after trying different calming remedies which were very helpful for her, was that she was in a constant state of low level stress, it was 'normal' for her, but not apparent to me because she had 'always' been that way.


----------

